# Doggy pupcake recipe



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

I am crazy for making cupcakes, even have an entire blog devoted to them. Maybe someday I'll start a business, but for now it's just a hobby. Anyway I wanted to make cupcakes to give to my dog and bring into work (which is dog-friendly) so I made PUPCAKES!

Here's the recipe and photos on my blog: What The Cupcake?: Pupcakes!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Great idea and recipe. But I still like my recipe below the best!


----------



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

LOL! This made my day, your recipe is definitely the best!


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks! I'm gonna try out your recipe! I love baking too! Can I do the Pup cakes without the baking powder?


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow i actually have all that , Ill try this weekend Thanks!


----------

